# Gecracktes Betriebssystem



## ManosGr (18. Dezember 2013)

Sagtmal ist so ein gecracktes Betriebssystem nicht blöd ? Ich meine 80€ sind halt schon einiges aber darauf läuft der ganze PC oder nicht ? oO
Viele meiner Freunde meinen ich werfe unnötig Geld aus dem Fenster. Wie seht ihr das ? Ist das nicht ein bisschen Riskant und bassiert eigentlich auf Vertrauen ? Ich meine die haben es ja nicht selber gecrackt sondern Xbeliebig aus dem Internet gezogen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2013)

Ist leider öfters so das Kosten gescheut werden die nicht dem Vergnügen dienen ( ok Games werden ja auch oft genug aus solchen Quellen bezogen ). Es muss da halt jeder für sich entscheiden welche Risiken er eingeht, und sei es auch nur die sprichwörtliche Stabilität die mit jedem Patch wieder flöten gehen kann.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke diesen Thread sollte ein Moderator Schließen, Empfehlungen ob Warez oder nicht solllten hier nicht Diskutiert werden.


----------



## Icedaft (18. Dezember 2013)

Bei 38€ für eine Vollversion von Windows 7 Professional braucht man sich nicht mit Dummheit strafbar machen....

Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit SP1 DVD Multilingual-Vollversion 885370259179 | eBay


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2013)

Warum, es ist soweit man sehen kann nur eine sachliche Diskussion die ja generell nicht verboten ist


----------



## nfsgame (18. Dezember 2013)

Die paar Taler - pfft. Und viele bekommen es dank Dreamspark auch noch kostenlos . Ich sehe absolut keinen Grund etwas illegal zu beziehen.


----------



## Ash1983 (18. Dezember 2013)

ManosGr schrieb:


> Sagtmal ist so ein gecracktes Betriebssystem nicht blöd ? Ich meine 80€ sind halt schon einiges aber darauf läuft der ganze PC oder nicht ? oO
> Viele meiner Freunde meinen ich werfe unnötig Geld aus dem Fenster. Wie seht ihr das ? Ist das nicht ein bisschen Riskant und bassiert eigentlich auf Vertrauen ? Ich meine die haben es ja nicht selber gecrackt sondern Xbeliebig aus dem Internet gezogen.



80 Euro? Windows 7 gibt es bereits ab ca. 30 Euro. Wenn es Windows 8 sein musste, dann wirfst du Geld aus dem Fenster, ja.


----------



## ManosGr (18. Dezember 2013)

Es geht mir um die Risiken die damit verbunden sind. Ich selber habe es mir schon gekauft. Ich denke es ist halt ein bisschen dumm sich sowas anzulegen vorallem weil dein ganzes System das du für ca 1000-1100€ gekauft hast auf ein 80€ Programm läuft und das dann noch cracken ist doch ein bisschen blöd.

Bei Dreamspeak gibt es das Programm kostenlos. Bin aber nicht der Student und habe keine Erlaubnis auf die Lizens des Produktes. Klingt jetzt zwar blöd. Klar könnte ich es mir von dort zulegen aber ist halt wiederum auch irgendwie nicht erlaubt.

Ich finde Windows 8 ist schon was tolles. Aber darum geht es ja nicht :- )


----------



## Master-Thomas (18. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man ein bischen schaut und aufpasst, kriegt man ein OS relativ güntig gekauft! Und das entwickelt sich ja auch nicht von alleine, also ich finde es ist ANSTÄNDIG eins zu kaufen. Wobei ich sowieso der Meinung bin das Anstand die neue Dewiese ist!


----------



## plaGGy (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke wenn man sich ne Kiste für 1000€ anschaffen kann, sollte zumindest die wichtigste Software, das OS, im Original vorliegen, wer da an den max. 50€ spart, der ist echt hohl im Kopf.

Aber hey, man sollte die Macht der Dummheit unterschätzen .


Zumal man ja nie weiß wer das Ding schonmal in der Hand hatte und was er damit gemacht hat.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (18. Dezember 2013)

Na gut, wenn man Diskutieren darf:


Lieber Kaufen oder Laden?:  Natürlich Kaufen, mit dem Geknackten Zeug hat man meist nur Ärger. (Windows erkennt die Raubkopie und das System wird in der Verfügbarkeit eingeschränkt)


Mein Tipp:
Einfach Windows 8 Upgrade Kaufen (49€ Glaube ich?) und mit diesem Trick eine Clean-Installation (ohne Windows 7 vorher gehabt zu haben) machen.
Windows 8 auf leerer Festplatte installieren - Registry-Hack - Windows - PC-WELT


----------



## ManosGr (18. Dezember 2013)

Der Unbekannte Typ denn man sein vollstes Vetrauen gibt kann doch noch irgendwelchen Scheiß auf das System reingepflanzt haben oO

@Plaggy eben und da finde ich das mein Freund eher der Idiot ist der sich einen PC für 800€ kauft aber bei den 50€ spart.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (18. Dezember 2013)

ManosGr schrieb:


> @Plaggy eben und da finde ich das mein Freund eher der Idiot ist der sich einen PC für 800€ kauft aber bei den 50€ spart.



Kennt man doch von Netzteilen... Kaufen sich für 1000€  CPU, RAM, Mainboard,GPU... und dann ein 30€ China-Böller NT ;D


----------



## Freakless08 (18. Dezember 2013)

ManosGr schrieb:


> Der Unbekannte Typ denn man sein vollstes Vetrauen gibt kann doch noch irgendwelchen Scheiß auf das System reingepflanzt haben oO


Klar kann man da alles mit reinpflanzen was geht.

Wenn man Windows will dann soll man gefälligst auch dafür Zahlen.
Windows 8 gab es mal als Verkaufsversion offiziell für 20-40 Euro. Also ist das "Geld Problem" nichts anderes als eine dumme Ausrede das Windows zu teuer wäre. Windows 7 gibt es auch schon günstig zwischen 40-80 Euro (aber nicht bei PCFritz kaufen solange nicht geklärt ist das die legale Versionen verkaufen).
Wer nichts für sein Betriebssystem zahlen möchte kann Linux einsetzen.
Steam läuft z.B. super unter Linux. Dafür sind eben noch viele Spiele Windows only. Trotzdem wäre es eine gute kostenlose Alternative.

Deshalb nochmal. Wer Windows will soll gefälligst für den scheiß bezahlen und sich nicht mit irgendwelchen dummen Lügen versuchen rauszureden.


----------



## Geldmann3 (18. Dezember 2013)

Das mit dem Loader ist nicht so ganz wahr. Ich schätze das Risiko zwar sehr gering ein, doch man geht mit solch einem Loader eins der unvorhersehbarsten Risiken ein, die man mit Software überhaupt nur eingehen kann. Im Grunde handelt es sich bei solch einem Loader um nichts anderes als ein Rootkit, welches Windows eine andere Hardware vorschaukelt. Solch ein Rootkit könnte den eigenen Rechner aber auch problemlos zu einem Bot PC machen und weder Antivirenprogramm noch Software Firewall könnten etwas dagegen ausrichten, weil ja auch diese auf der Windows API aufbauen, welche durch das Rootkit kompromittiert wurde.

Risko: Maximal

Würde ich auf keinen Fall auf einem produktiv System einsetzen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte auch ohne den Hack kein Problem mit der Installation der Upgradeversion


----------



## Beam39 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht wie man sich in Zeiten wie diesen überhaupt noch etwas (illegal) laden kann.. Dieser unfassbare Stress der damit einhergeht ist es doch überhaupt nicht wert.

Für alles gibts spottbillige Alternativen. Betriebssysteme bekommt man kurz nach Release hinterhergeschmissen, für Spiele gibt es Keystores wo die Spiele kurze Zeit nach Release teilweise 50% günstiger sind, Filme gibt es massig im Internet etc. etc. etc.

Wieso zur Hölle sollte ich mir das Ganze antun? Abgesehen davon dass ich mich strafbar mache find ich den Aspekt der diversen Probleme die auftreten und einem Kopfschmerzen bereiten noch viel schlimmer..

Und fernab davon.. Ihr geht doch auch nicht in nen Dönerladen oder in ne Currywurstbude und marschiert raus ohne zu zahlen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin generell der Meinung, das jemand der Sich illegal Software aneignet, nicht ganz Dicht ist.
Auch wenn man Ethische und Wirtschaftliche Gründe bei Seite schiebt, ist es noch immer eine Idiotie, denn die Dinger sind mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mit Schadsoftware voll gestopft.
Diejenigen die solche Software in die Welt entlassen machen dies nicht immer ohne Hintergedanken, denn nicht jeder der unentgeltlich etwas anbietet ist ein Wohltäter.
Ich glaube schon das die meisten die solche Software benutzen, gar nicht wissen das sie ausspioniert (zb Trojaner) bzw benutzt (zb Botnet) werden, denn die Schädlinge sind sicher so gut und tief im System eingepflanzt worden das ein Normaler Mensch sie mit üblichen mitteln gar nicht zu finden sind.
Viele unterschätzen einfach die Gier der Leute die dahinter stecken, die die Gutgläubigkeit der Menschen ausnutzen.


----------



## jumpel (19. Dezember 2013)

Schon derbe wie sich das gewandelt hat.
Für XP habe ich beim Saturn - ich weis nichtmehr genau - entweder 240 oder 270€ bezahlt. Win7 gibts jetzt für wie bereits erwähnt nichtmal 40€ und das 8er bekomme ich über Dreamspark für 0€.


----------



## vakabaka (19. Dezember 2013)

jumpel schrieb:


> Schon derbe wie sich das gewandelt hat.
> Für XP habe ich beim Saturn - ich weis nichtmehr genau - entweder 240 oder 270€ bezahlt. Win7 gibts jetzt für wie bereits erwähnt nichtmal 40€ und das 8er bekomme ich über Dreamspark für 0€.



ich ging auch mal zum Laden (vor *zig Jahren, als noch win95 aktuell war), um ein Betriebssystem zu kaufen. Aber als ich die Preise im dreistelligen Bereich mit Multiplikator sah, wurde es mir klar, dass es ein "alternatives" Betribssystem auf meinem Rechner ein Platz findet. Jetzt benutze ich natürlich win7, dass mir so um 35 Euros gekostet hat. ABer das ist schon natürlich vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte für mein letztes XP Prof gerade mal 79 Taler bezahlt vor Jahren wo es noch aktuell war. Aktuell Win 7 für 30 Taler und Win 8 für 49 Taler. Leider ist selbst so eine Summe bei der Geiz ist Geil Fraktion zu teuer.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Dezember 2013)

Bei dieser Fraktion kannst du machen was du willst, die machen dies grundsätzlich, da kann das BS auch nur 1€ kosten, die holen es sich trotzdem illegal, ist leider so.
Aber man muss MS dankbar sein das sie noch keinen Onlinezwang eingeführt haben, wo sowieso nur die Ehrlichen Käufer bestraft würden.


----------



## Minaxo (19. Dezember 2013)

Auch in Warez-Foren gibt es gewisse Regeln und zum teil sind diese besser moderiert als hier 
Dort werden auch unveränderte Images von z.B. Win8 angeboten neben den modifizierten die überprüft sind - Als ob dort nur Leute sind die keine Ahnung haben...



			
				ΔΣΛ;5977636 schrieb:
			
		

> Diejenigen die solche Software in die Welt entlassen  machen dies nicht immer ohne Hintergedanken, denn nicht jeder der  unentgeltlich etwas anbietet ist ein Wohltäter.



Bei einigen OHC's gibt es auch Vergütung bei genügend DL's und schadhafte Software wird zügig entfernt.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Dezember 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Warum, es ist soweit man sehen kann nur eine sachliche Diskussion die ja generell nicht verboten ist



So schaut's aus. Nur wer mit seinen eigenen illegalen Aktivitäten prahlen muss, bekommt einen auf den Deckel.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich selber rate ganz klar dazu Windows zu kaufen, man gibt immerhin hunderte von Euro für den PC aus und da sind 40-80€ für ein Windows auch nicht viel.
 Wenn jemand nicht schlau handelt dann sind das diejenigen die diese illegalen Kopien nutzen, schon alleine wegen der Malwaregefahr aber auch so finde ich das nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (19. Dezember 2013)

was ne sinnlose Diskussion. Kann mich noch erinnern als man keine OEM oder sb Version kaufen durfte.da war es echt teuer. aber jetzt? win7 sp1 Ultimate für 30 euro inne Bucht.
Hab mir erst Win 8.1 pro für 100 gekauft und kann gut schlafen....


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Dezember 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch ohne den Hack kein Problem mit der Installation der Upgradeversion



Wahrscheinlich weil Windows vorher schon auf der Festplatte war.
Wenn du aber eine Komplett Leere Platte einbaust, nimmt er den Upgrade key nicht an.
So war es zumindest bei mir... (Er sagt dann bei der Windows Aktivierung, das es mit einem Upgrade key nicht möglich sei.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2013)

Nein die Platte war Flammneu


----------



## BertB (19. Dezember 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5977636 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin generell der Meinung, das jemand der Sich illegal Software aneignet, nicht ganz Dicht ist.
> Auch wenn man Ethische und Wirtschaftliche Gründe bei Seite schiebt, ist es noch immer eine Idiotie, denn die Dinger sind mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mit Schadsoftware voll gestopft.
> Diejenigen die solche Software in die Welt entlassen machen dies nicht immer ohne Hintergedanken, denn nicht jeder der unentgeltlich etwas anbietet ist ein Wohltäter.
> Ich glaube schon das die meisten die solche Software benutzen, gar nicht wissen das sie ausspioniert (zb Trojaner) bzw benutzt (zb Botnet) werden, denn die Schädlinge sind sicher so gut und tief im System eingepflanzt worden das ein Normaler Mensch sie mit üblichen mitteln gar nicht zu finden sind.
> Viele unterschätzen einfach die Gier der Leute die dahinter stecken, die die Gutgläubigkeit der Menschen ausnutzen.


 
genau, wenn man viren will, soll mans so machen

gibt natürlich auch die fraktion uploader, die das aus gründen von anarchie machen, aber weiß mans?

für ne zockermühle gibt man eh viel aus, oder sie taugt nicht viel, dann kann man auch windows kaufen, oder bald kommt steam os...oder isses schon da? glaub sogar

will man nur internet und open office --> gibt auch noch linux für umme, oder als beilage auf ner zeitschrift cd, da steht dann auch gleich drinne, was man beachten muss
oder ne android mühle

die leute, die linux nicht gebacken kriegen, sollten auch keine downgeloadeten betriebssysteme installieren wollen

brauch man windows für die arbeit, soll man in gottes namen das ding kaufen, man generiert ja auch mehrwert

win 95 hab ich mal runtergeladen, um nen uralt pc wieder flott zu machen (war in 2011), ging gut, code war auch ausm internet, 
ist aber was anderes find ich, konnte man nichtmal mehr kaufen, soweit ich weiß, und es ging mehr ums basteln, als dass ich den pc ernsthaft benutz
ans internet häng ich den auch nicht


----------



## Memphys (19. Dezember 2013)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil Windows vorher schon auf der Festplatte war.
> Wenn du aber eine Komplett Leere Platte einbaust, nimmt er den Upgrade key nicht an.
> So war es zumindest bei mir... (Er sagt dann bei der Windows Aktivierung, das es mit einem Upgrade key nicht möglich sei.


 
Gibts aber einen Trick für, ich hatte von Win7 auch erst ne Upgrade-Variante und musste den Murks dann beim neuaufsetzen umgehen. Ist irgendwie nur ein Registry-Eintrag den man ändern muss...

Zu den Spekulationen um die Schadsoftware sei soviel gesagt:
Das ganze wird mit originalen Windows-Installationsabbildern installiert, die man auch aus vertrauenswürdigen Quellen ziehen kann. Dann wird nurnoch ein Eintrag im BIOS/UEFI hinzugefügt mit dem sich OEM-Keys aktivieren lassen und voilá, ein Windows das vom normalen OEM-Rechner nicht zu unterscheiden ist. Kann eigentlich auch nicht von M$ gebannt werden, genausowenig wie das System dadurch instabil wird.


----------

